# How do I make my rat like me?



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

I know its only been two weeks but my other two rats are nothing like my third rat. They are 8ish weeks old and while two rats will come to the door of the cage when opened while I sit and talk with them and sniff my hand and such my third wont. When I open the cage he doesn't run to the door he actually runs from it. I talk to him and try and give him treats, he wont even come to the door for a treat. He either hides behind his hammock or in his litter box. If I put my hand near him, he runs. Sometimes he will sniff it but doesn't ever really come to check things out, I can pet my other two and this one just runs off...After a while he will climb OUT of the cage and on top of it but that's it. If I slowly try to pick him up he runs for his life. If I hold him he literally dive bombs for in my hoodie and wont come out. He will sit in my sleeve and sleep or walk around in my hoodie. If I get him out and talk to him he frantically fights to go back in my hoodie. Sometimes if I sit on the couch with him he will wander around, but not a ton. My other rats will let me hold them, come to say hi when I open the cage and not freak out when I come near him. I am not sure what to do to make him calm. I try talking to him, petting him, playing with him, sitting in a closed room with him while he roams and try to play with him, feeding him treats etc.

I know it takes time, but any helpful advice would be great! I really want to bond with all three, and I feel this one is just terrified, although never aggressive.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Although I have had my rats for 5 months, I am running into a similar problem with one of them. She has such mood swings that one day she can be a total doll, come to play and run around. Another day she is scared, freezes, hides, and freaks out when I try to lift her. I try to be as patient as I can. One thing I do is give them yogurt to lick of my finger, they cannot resist this treat. Another thing I do is put on a hoodie jacket, zip it just a little on the bottom, and let the rat get inside between me and the jacket - for some reason she feels ok there. Yes, I will get scratched a lot, but that's no big deal.


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

keep trying immersion training. When you are in a small space keep handling him whether he likes it or not and he is supposed to eventually come around to it. One of my boys is a total mama's boy and loves ot be cuddled and held and my other boy hates to be pet or held. he's not afraid of me but he will run for his life if I try to pick him up and man is he fast. It's been almost 3 months and he has made a lot of progress to where he now comes and hangs out with me and grooms me as long as i don't pet him. And for the most part when I pick him up he will hold still and be ok with it once I have him in my arms. He used to frantically scramble. I hold him multiple times a day and cuddle him even though he doesn't like it and I think it's helping him to come around but some just don't prefer to be pet much. Do immersion and he should at least come around for the most part. Don't worry though, 2 weeks is not major. You've got lots of time yet for him to come around. mine took a few weeks.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't think it's necessarily a matter of him not liking you, I think he just has a different personality. Some rats, (just like people) are more shy and nervous and it takes them longer to let their guard down and feel comfortable. I would keep trying and showing affection to your other rats in front of him so that he can see that nothing bad is gonna happen and that you're not a big scary monster. I wouldn't force him to be held if it scares him too much. It might turn him off even more in my opinion. 

I have 4 baby girls who are now 14 weeks old. When I first got them, they were 4 weeks old and I had one incredibly shy girl who was petrified about coming out and letting me handle her. She has now turned into my sweetest love bug and prefers to sit on my lap than play with her sisters. She's just a shy, quiet type and I respect that about her. While her sisters are running around being crazy, Willow prefers to sit quietly and snuggle with me. 

So just give him some time to realize that nothing bad is going to happen to him. Keep offering treats and allowing him to smell your hands. I bet he will come around soon and become one your sweetest babies!


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

new_rattie_mommy said:


> keep trying immersion training. When you are in a small space keep handling him whether he likes it or not and he is supposed to eventually come around to it. One of my boys is a total mama's boy and loves ot be cuddled and held and my other boy hates to be pet or held. he's not afraid of me but he will run for his life if I try to pick him up and man is he fast. It's been almost 3 months and he has made a lot of progress to where he now comes and hangs out with me and grooms me as long as i don't pet him. And for the most part when I pick him up he will hold still and be ok with it once I have him in my arms. He used to frantically scramble. I hold him multiple times a day and cuddle him even though he doesn't like it and I think it's helping him to come around but some just don't prefer to be pet much. Do immersion and he should at least come around for the most part. Don't worry though, 2 weeks is not major. You've got lots of time yet for him to come around. mine took a few weeks.


I know its still really soon, he is just so unlike his brothers is worries me. I wont give up on him and will do all I need to make him happy and comfortable with me. =)
I have read tons on immersion and will continue with that. Thanks for the support!


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

LittleBird said:


> I don't think it's necessarily a matter of him not liking you, I think he just has a different personality. Some rats, (just like people) are more shy and nervous and it takes them longer to let their guard down and feel comfortable. I would keep trying and showing affection to your other rats in front of him so that he can see that nothing bad is gonna happen and that you're not a big scary monster. I wouldn't force him to be held if it scares him too much. It might turn him off even more in my opinion.
> 
> I have 4 baby girls who are now 14 weeks old. When I first got them, they were 4 weeks old and I had one incredibly shy girl who was petrified about coming out and letting me handle her. She has now turned into my sweetest love bug and prefers to sit on my lap than play with her sisters. She's just a shy, quiet type and I respect that about her. While her sisters are running around being crazy, Willow prefers to sit quietly and snuggle with me.
> 
> So just give him some time to realize that nothing bad is going to happen to him. Keep offering treats and allowing him to smell your hands. I bet he will come around soon and become one your sweetest babies!


I am not going to forcefully hold him, cause I don't want to freak him out. I have been sitting at his cage with the door open and talking to him, letting him come sniff me (which rarely happens) and then will take him to the bathroom and play with him so he doesn't feel he is trapped right on me and we work on the immersion process...In the evenings I will let him snuggle in my hoodie if he feels like it. I hope he turns out like your Willow, a snuggle bug! I will def take that! =) This afternoon I let them run around on my bed with me and he just ran under the covers and slept. lol


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

Malarz said:


> Although I have had my rats for 5 months, I am running into a similar problem with one of them. She has such mood swings that one day she can be a total doll, come to play and run around. Another day she is scared, freezes, hides, and freaks out when I try to lift her. I try to be as patient as I can. One thing I do is give them yogurt to lick of my finger, they cannot resist this treat. Another thing I do is put on a hoodie jacket, zip it just a little on the bottom, and let the rat get inside between me and the jacket - for some reason she feels ok there. Yes, I will get scratched a lot, but that's no big deal.


I wil try the yogurt trick! Today I had him between me and my shirt (he ran in there) and then the little buggar bit my brand new shirt and customized it with a hole. lol I usually let him climb in my hoodie, but today I didnt have it on, just a shirt since its like 500 degrees here haha


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

kclark said:


> I hope he turns out like your Willow, a snuggle bug! I will def take that! =) This afternoon I let them run around on my bed with me and he just ran under the covers and slept. lol


Aww that's so sweet! I hope for your sake, he does turn into a little snuggle bug like my Willow. There is nothing more relaxing than having her on my chest or snuggled up under my chin while I stroke her back and head. I think she and I both live for those special times. Because she is so shy and quiet by nature, she'll usually wait until all her sisters have had their turn with me...she never pushes to the front of the line. Then she very sweetly climbs onto my hand when I hold it out to her and she runs to her spot on my shoulder until we sit down. Then she creeps down and gives me kisses on my cheek and settles either on my chest or up under my chin for her special one on one mommy time. She's just the sweetest thing.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

kclark said:


> I wil try the yogurt trick! Today I had him between me and my shirt (he ran in there) and then the little buggar bit my brand new shirt and customized it with a hole.


Customized by rat (tm) increases value of your shirt!  Some people pay truckloads of money for shirts and pants with holes. But who cares about calvin kleins, harajukus, etc? We've got rats to do the job!


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

I recommend a combination of trust training and forced socialization. Don't be fooled by the name, and do not confuse it with flooding. I believe folks on this forum refer to it as immersion. It's all well and good to have patience, but with scaredy rats you do have to push them a little or they won't make progress. He doesn't like being handled? Handle him more! Make him ride along with you/hang out/tolerate being held, increasing the time each time. Of course, I'm not saying scare him, but sometimes coddling fearful behavior too much can make it worse. Food is also an excellent motivator. When you feed him and his brothers, make him take food from you before he gets it "for free." Let me know if you need any more help!

http://e4n.kuddlykorner4u.com/behavior.html


http://members.shaw.ca/ratanist/Socializing_Rats.htm


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

This is an excellent site:

http://www.shadowrat.com/rats/handling.html


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

Blackthorn said:


> I recommend a combination of trust training and forced socialization. Don't be fooled by the name, and do not confuse it with flooding. I believe folks on this forum refer to it as immersion. It's all well and good to have patience, but with scaredy rats you do have to push them a little or they won't make progress. He doesn't like being handled? Handle him more! Make him ride along with you/hang out/tolerate being held, increasing the time each time. Of course, I'm not saying scare him, but sometimes coddling fearful behavior too much can make it worse. Food is also an excellent motivator. When you feed him and his brothers, make him take food from you before he gets it "for free." Let me know if you need any more help!


Thank you so much for this! I will be reading it all evening! =) And I will be doing all your suggestions.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

You can get your rats to like you now by giving them a new cell phone, but when they're asking for a Mercedes in six months you'll regret it...

I think it took us a couple months of trust training to see major progress, but the line between "liking" you and "putting up with" you is a bit blurry. Always take them to a familiar space, offer them treats frequently, and once they start taking the treats consistently you're in the home stretch (which is still very long, but a lot more fun).


----------

